# Celsius sprayer recommendation



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

I am looking for a new sprayer to spray Celsius. I want to spend under $100. Recommendations?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

How much area are covering?

Are you planning to broadcast spray, Or spot spray?


----------



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

I have 7,000sf but only plan on spot spraying. Worst case, spraying areas about 5'x5'.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I would give this DFW Thread a read, lots of great info with links for sprayer setups. It would be for the kind of spot spraying you plan to do.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have around 8K of lawn and have a 2 gallon pump sprayer like THIS. I prefer the 2 gallon over the 1 gallon just due to the fact that "if" I need to mix up more I can but usually can get by with 1 gallon if I am spot spraying weeds. The Solo wand accepts TeeJet nozzles so you won't need anything additional besides the nozzles of course.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2017)

I recommend the the black and decker powered sprayer IF you're broadcast spraying


----------

